# Trolling motor very hard to deploy



## jethro (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a 50lb thrust Minn Kota Powerdrive bow mount on my boat. It is incredibly hard to deploy. I have to hold the release and beat on the top of the motor to get it to move. Anyone have this problem and been able to fix it? Can I use a lubricant on the bushing? Is there a bushing I can replace?


----------



## FerrisBueller (Sep 5, 2013)

I have heard of people having a hard time deploying theirs as well, but im not sure that there's a sure fire fix to it. I would definitely try some lubricant and see if that helps at all. 

I don't think mine is too bad to deploy, either i'm one of the lucky ones or I have just gotten used to forcing it so much.


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 5, 2013)

https://forums.iboats.com/electrical-electronics-audio-trolling-motors/hard-deploy-minnkota-powerdrive-179245.html

This might help.


----------



## Butthead (Sep 5, 2013)

Mine was also tight but loosened slightly after a couple years of use. I had mine mounted on the starboard side and would have the motor stowed with the prop facing the port side. I would pull up on the release handle with my right hand and slowly push on the motor "torpeedo" with my right foot. It would usually slide off without too much effort. Splashing a little water on that part of the mount also helped.


----------



## jethro (Sep 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328462#p328462 said:


> gillhunter » 05 Sep 2013, 10:00[/url]"]https://forums.iboats.com/electrical-electronics-audio-trolling-motors/hard-deploy-minnkota-powerdrive-179245.html
> 
> This might help.



Awesome!! Guess I'm not alone! Thanks much gillhunter!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 10, 2013)

My Minnkota Riptide SP80 was also hard to deploy until I got mad a it one day and stepped on it like I was going to kill it. Popped right out and has ever since! There is a tab thingy on the underside of the latch that pushes against the collar on the shaft, forcing it out of the mount. A little oil on the mounting does help. I had been trying to launch it using my hand and sliding it out....DUH! #-o


----------



## F1SH (Sep 23, 2013)

My Minn Kota was very hard to deploy. Talked with Mfg rep - no help
I extended the motor while it was on the trailor and using fine steel wool worked over the shaft, concentrate on the part concelled in the housing when stored. Finished with a coat of silicon spray. Fixed my problem, very easy to deploy....


----------



## rolfe (Sep 28, 2013)

I used the method in the I-Boats link. Works like a charm. Easy fix.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I don't use mine as much as I'd like to because it's so hard to deploy.


----------

